# Smallest bluetongue ever!



## Helikaon (Dec 12, 2012)

Haha i may have just bred the tiniest blue tongue ever, not much bigger then a pink tongue from a 550g mum. its a fiesty little bugger two, must have little man syndrome. very cute though, will be interesting if it grows to normal size. 



















cheers
H.


----------



## PieBald (Dec 12, 2012)

That cool, hope it lives. Does it eat?


----------



## Reptilez123 (Dec 12, 2012)

thats awesome might have bred a dwarf bluetongue?


----------



## cools2036 (Dec 12, 2012)

Pygmy blue tongue! Nice


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 12, 2012)

haha thats way too cute!


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 12, 2012)

well he ate all his yolk when he was born thisarvo and as i mentioned is ready to take me on so hopefully he will live.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow! Is that one of his siblings? 
How much does he weigh compared to a normal sibling?


----------



## deebo (Dec 12, 2012)

kind of looks like a bobble-head bluetongue with a massive head and tiny body. Hope he goes well for you.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 12, 2012)

ha ha cute his head looks huge lol
he's got awesome banding on his back will you be selling any lol


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 12, 2012)

No not one of his siblings but another mums bubs from the weekend. they average about that size though, havnt actually weighed one before.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 12, 2012)

It may not even register on the scales :lol:, unless you have a good set.
It would be interesting to know its vital stats.
It looks like it could be only a few grams!


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 12, 2012)

ive got an accurate pair of scale up in the shed might get it out 2morro and weigh the little bugger, i cant imagine him being more then 2-3 grams


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 12, 2012)

Omg sooo cute >_< blossom goes well for the little tacker 

Cathy


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 12, 2012)

Haha its adorable!


----------



## Stuart (Dec 12, 2012)

It's great to see something different, keep us informed of its process mate, it looks like a little trooper.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 13, 2012)

keep us updated. That is amazing!


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 13, 2012)

Cute as.... Love dwarfie little midgetlings...


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 13, 2012)

Good luck with him, lively looking fella.


----------



## saintanger (Dec 13, 2012)

aww he is so cute and tiny. good luck with him, keep us updated with pics.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 13, 2012)

Helikaon said:


> ive got an accurate pair of scale up in the shed might get it out 2morro and weigh the little bugger, i cant imagine him being more then 2-3 grams


Thanks mate. I'd be interested to find out. I think you're probably right with that guess. 
Care to make it interesting? Lock in 4 grams Eddie!


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 13, 2012)

I say 3.4gms


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 13, 2012)

well ive gotta get to work but ill let the bets come in until this arvo when i get home and get the scales out 2.4 grams is my bet


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 13, 2012)

If you ever feel like selling him or breed any other miniature bluetongues...let me know! He is just precious.


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 13, 2012)

this mum only produced the two tinys, though the sibling is about double this ones size, still tiny compared to normal though. she didnt produce anything else other then slugs. But ill be keeping them to see how they grow


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 13, 2012)

how cute!!!


----------



## thals (Dec 13, 2012)

How adorable! I wonder if he'll catch up to his sibs? Will be very interesting to watch him progress


----------



## mummabear (Dec 13, 2012)

My guess is 4.3g. Looking forward to seeing their progress.


----------



## Burnerism (Dec 13, 2012)

I can imagine the influx of inboxes you will be receiving from people wanton to buy him and his sibling to try to establish a miniature line for the $$$ grab haha


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh it's so tiny and cute! I think I want one now


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll guess 2.7 but anyone who knows me knows I am always the furthest off when estimating.


----------



## book (Dec 13, 2012)

I had a tiny one born last year, but that one beats mine  
As a yearling it is still tiny. Photos of little one and a sibling at two weeks old and the same two at a year old. 
The tip of tail on the tiny one was bitten off by a sibling the day it was born when I took them from the enclosure. They where going after me and its tail got in the way.


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 13, 2012)

Burnerism said:


> I can imagine the influx of inboxes you will be receiving from people wanton to buy him and his sibling to try to establish a miniature line for the $$$ grab haha



I don't want one to establish a miniature line... I just want a miniature pet!


----------



## lithopian (Dec 13, 2012)

his back legs and body look quite stunted...not quite right. I hope he makes it! He sure is a runt! Good luck


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 13, 2012)

So Heli, hurry up! I wanna know who won the bet


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 13, 2012)

bump! how big is the fella?


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 13, 2012)

bahaha he weighs a massive 2.75grams, his one and only sibling weighs a massive 4.5 g and i weighed an average baby born early this week and it weigh 9.8g so these two sure are minis

- - - Updated - - -



Bananapeel said:


> bump! how big is the fella?



you win


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 13, 2012)

YAY I WIN!
bwahaha

That's absolutely tiny! Congrats on the two.


----------



## mummabear (Dec 13, 2012)

That's the same weight as my Nephrurus levis pilbarensis hatch at.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 13, 2012)

mummabear said:


> That's the same weight as my Nephrurus levis pilbarensis hatch at.



Haha! That really puts it into perspective how tiny he is.


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 14, 2012)

mummabear said:


> That's the same weight as my Nephrurus levis pilbarensis hatch at.




lol well you would think that a half kilo skink could produce something a bit bigger then a levi


----------



## caliherp (Dec 14, 2012)

I just got a idea. When they grow up why don't you start a project with the person who hatched out the pig-tailed blues. You guys can call them dwarf pig tails.


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 14, 2012)

Rofl.


----------

